
Wysihtml5 - A better approach to rich text editing - Dekku
http://xing.github.io/wysihtml5/
======
junto
At first I thought, great, where's the demo?

Then I realised it was the demo. Cool idea to make the about page the demo.

------
LukeHoersten
This looks like it hasn't been worked on in a while.

------
kseistrup
How do you save your document?

~~~
ncw96
It's meant to be used as part of a web form, so just submitting the form would
save the proper HTML code.

Alternatively, you could use JavaScript to get the value of the input. It's
just an HTML textarea element.

